# Things Change When You Get Older



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Me and my wife was actually talking about Girls but I really think it is both sexes.

We notice younger kids using their looks to get in life what they want and older people acting way younger than they are.

We just felt over time they are in for a major fall that they should have done the young crazy while young but prepare for the years and come into them and enjoy. If this makes sense?

Thoughts??

big rockpile


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........Yep there's lots of Superficial people publishing BS on Youtube ! The game is to get as many people to 'Click' , Subscribe , and 'Like' their video content , this , then attracts advertisers whom pay Youtube who then pays the individual for their high Video counts !
...........For instance there are females who publish pics of themselves in very skimpy clothing of various styles as a comeON , then they are usually dressed during the content of the Video........false advertising basically . There is one 50 year old lady who parades around in a very small bikini during almost all her vids . She , has a very nice body for a 50 year old woman and she advertises such. She has pumped her boobs up with silicone so that is also false advertising aka , Dolly Parton . The content of her vids is basically.......Useless , but she has people who waste their time watching her , anyway . I suppose there is all kinds of ways for folks to waster their time ! , fordy:huh:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

People have always gotten through life with their looks, it&#8217;s nothing new. People get through life with charm. You just didn&#8217;t notice before.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think that is anything new. People have been doing that for probably as long as there have been people. Some do it on purpose and others it just comes naturally. Personally I think it would not make for a satisfying life, but to each their own. There's also the saying "Beauty fades but dumb is forever."


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

TxHorseMom said:


> I don't think that is anything new. People have been doing that for probably as long as there have been people. Some do it on purpose and others it just comes naturally. Personally I think it would not make for a satisfying life, but to each their own. There's also the saying "Beauty fades but dumb is forever."



They sure have been doing it forever, never seemed to work for me but as I told my sister when we were very young and she said she felt sorry for me as I was the ugly sister, "I might be ugly but at least I am smart!"

Many many years later she is no longer the cute little perky blond thing but I am still smart.


----------

